# Emt passing through fire pump room



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've heard that for elevator machine rooms. Wouldn't surprise me I it was true.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Without looking i can't see why it'd be an issue as long as everything got firecaulked. Check 695


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Without looking i can't see why it'd be an issue as long as everything got firecaulked. Check 695


It's the union boys getting local building codes amended.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I never heard of any restrictions for fire pump room. It might be a good idea to use compression fittings in the room.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Steve W said:


> Is there a building code against installing conduit through a fire pump room . This is at a hotel, and I am installing 2 emt conduits through a fire pump room that will be going outside to feed equipment.
> The conduits are just passing through


I have not read the code about this but have worked in a few pump rooms and they always smell of extreme humidity. That's the nature of the beast. Why not just use schedule 40 and be done with it?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Tonedeaf said:


> I never heard of any restrictions for fire pump room. It might be a good idea to use compression fittings in the room.


Even though the fire pump motor and controller are not for wet locations?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Even though the fire pump motor and controller are not for wet locations?


695.12(E) 

Comp fittings would be moot as long as this rule was followed


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> 695.12(E)
> 
> Comp fittings would be moot as long as this rule was followed


That rule does not apply to the OPs EMT.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Even though the fire pump motor and controller are not for wet locations?


:blink:

All of the fire pump control cabinets I've ever seen are 3R rated enclosures. I'm not sure about the motor ratings, but with the amount of water that is usually present when the pump runs (I've never seen a pump running that didn't have leaking seals/packing) I would imagine that the motors are also rated for wet locations.

However, I was wrong once before. I guess it could happen again, but not likely.:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> :blink:
> 
> All of the fire pump control cabinets I've ever seen are 3R rated enclosures. I'm not sure about the motor ratings, but with the amount of water that is usually present when the pump runs (I've never seen a pump running that didn't have leaking seals/packing) I would imagine that the motors are also rated for wet locations.
> 
> However, I was wrong once before. I guess it could happen again, but not likely.:thumbup:


I agree the cabinets are often 3r type, but often the controls and displays mounted to the face do not appear to be.

I could be wrong about that. 

Never the less a fire pump room is not a wet location, if it is we always install the wrong kind of lighting, receptacles, fire alarm equipment etc.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a pretty typical fire pump room we work in, this one is a Lowes


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Home Depot gang box in a Lowe's...gotta love it. :laughing:


----------



## Chinese Keith (Nov 2, 2013)

*GRC for me.*

I'm for Changing out to GRC through the room. NYC.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Chinese Keith said:


> I'm for Changing out to GRC through the room. NYC.


Why?


----------



## Chinese Keith (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm talking cost not code. If he's adding onto existing then he'd follow the existing. I'd have priced it as GRC in a NYC Fire Pump room.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Chinese Keith said:


> I'm for Changing out to GRC through the room. NYC.


Is everything a fire drill to you? Just wondering....


It took until your 2nd post for a racially insensitive statement. I think we did well.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Here is a pretty typical fire pump room we work in, this one is a Lowes


Wow.....creepy. These pics could have been taken in any room that I have done the fire alarm install on. Same positioning of my monitoring/alarm modules... same way I loop all my cables under the piping to hook up the valve switches. Almost identical:thumbsup:


Good looking work is what I'm trying to say here:laughing:


----------

